# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  अपनी आहार योजना में वजन घटायें ये दस नियम

## Krishna

वजन कम करने के लिए तमाम डायट प्*लान मौजूद हैं। कई बार आपके लिए इनमें से चुनना भी मुश्*किल हो जाता है। आप समझ नहीं पाते कि आखिर आपके लिए कौन सा डायट प्*लान फायदेमंद होगा। वजन कम करने के लिए सही तरीके का पता होना जरूरी है। इसके बिना आप अकसर अपने लक्ष्*य से भटकते नजर आते हैं। 

भले ही आप किसी भी आहार योजना का पालन कर रहे हों, यह -'पर्ची' आपके काफी काम आएगी। इसकी मदद से आपको वजन कम करने में आसानी होगी।

----------


## Krishna

..........................................

----------


## Krishna

*कम करें कैलोरी उपभोग*यदि आप दो सप्*ताह में दो पाउण्*ड वजन कम करना चाहते हैं, तो सबसे पहले आपको अपनी रोजाना की डायट में से 100 कैलोरी कम करनी होंगी। सख्*त आहार योजना और उपवास रखने से आप अचानक अपने आहार से काफी कैलोरी कम कर देते हैं। परिणामस्*वरूप आपके ऊर्जा के स्*तर में कमी आ जाती है। यदि आप बहुत ज्*यादा समय तक भूखा रहते हैं तो बाद में आप जरूरत से अधिक खा लेते हैं। यानी वास्*तव में इससे आपका वजन बढ़ता ही है।

----------


## Krishna

*सही आहार करे वजन पर वार*आपका वजन इन चार प्रमुख श्रेणियों के इर्द-गिर्द होना चाहिये- ब्रेड, अनाज, फल और सब्जियां, कम वसा युक्*त डेयरी उत्*पाद और सोया तथा चर्बी निकाला हुआ मांस, मछली और नट्स। आपके आहार को आधार रोटी और अनाज होना चाहिये। प्रोटीन आपके आहार का हिस्*सा जरूर होना चाहिए। 

*फल, सब्जियां और साबुत अनाज का सेवन अधिक करें*वजन कम करने की किसी भी आहार योजना में फलों, सब्जियों और साबुत अनाज को बहुत तरजीह दी जाती है। प्रोसेस्*ड फूड से अधिक आपको अधिक से अधिक फल, सब्*जी और अनाज का सेवन करना चाहिये। प्रोसेस्*ड फूड में फाइबर की मात्रा बहुत कम होती है। इसलिए इनका सेवन शरीर के लिए नुकसानदेह होता है।

----------


## Krishna

*लीन-प्रोटीन घटाये चर्बी*मांसपेशी निर्माण और वजन कम करने में प्रोटीन की अहम भूमिका होती है। हमेशा लीन प्रोटीन चुनें, ये आपको कम वसायुक्*त होने के बाद भी पेट भरा होने का अहसास कराता है। आपको पछली, अण्*डे, चिकन, बीन्*स आदि का सेवन जरूर करना चाहिये।

----------


## Krishna

*नाश्*ता है जरूरी*नाश्*ता जरूर करें। आपको सुबह उठने के दो घण्*टे के भीतर कुछ न कुछ जरूर खाना चाहिये। रात के खाने में आपको कम कैलोरी का सेवन करना चाहिये। हां, नाश्*ता आप भारी कर सकते हैं।
*जरा आहिस्*ता*हर कोई तेजी से वजन कम करना चाहता है। इसी चाह में कड़ा व्*यायाम और आहार योजना को अपनाया जाता है। इससे आपका वजन तेजी से कम तो हो जाता है, लेकिन जैसे ही आपकी रोजमर्रा की जिंदगी से ये चीजें बाहर होती हैं, आपका वजन एक बार फिर बढ़ने लगता है। 

*भूखे न रहें*कभी भूखे न रहें। हमेशा पेट भरे रहने का एक तरीका यह भी है कि आप हर चार घंटे में कुछ न कुछ खाते रहें। और जब आप किसी वक्*त के आहार को न करें, तो इस बात का ध्*यान रखें कि आपका पेट पूरी तरह से भरा हुआ हो।

----------


## Krishna

*सोडा, मीठे पेय और अल्*कोहल से रहें दूर*मीठे पेय पदार्थ तेजी से आपका वजन बढ़ाने का काम करते हैं। आपको सोडा, मीठे जूस, स्*पोर्ट्स ड्रिंक, कॉफी, और अल्*कोहल आदि से दूर रहना चाहिये।

----------


## Krishna

*स्*नैक्*स का रखें ध्*यान*अपनी भूख को काबू रखने के लिए आपको स्*नैक्*स का सेवन करना चाहिये। ये स्*नैक्*स सेहतमंद होने चाहिये। इससे आप ओवरइटिंग और वजन बढ़ने की समस्*या से बच पाएंगे। ताजा फल, पॉपकॉर्न, नट्स आपके लिए स्*नैक्*स के बेहतरीन विकल्*प साबित हो सकते हैं। 

*पानी बढ़ाये रफ्तार*पानी दो तरह से आपका वजन कम करने में मदद करता है। इसके सेवन से शरीर अधिक मात्रा में कैलोरी बर्न करता है। इसके साथ ही यह आपको ओवरइटिंग से बचाने में मदद करता है। 

अगर आप इन नियमों का पालन करेंगे, तो आपके लिए वजन कम करना आसान हो जाएगा। और चंद ही हफ्तों में आप महसूस करेंगे कि आपका वजन काफी कम हो गया है।

----------

